# New here... thank you for welcoming me already



## boondawg (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello all. I am just wondering if there is a sticky that sets out some safety suggestions while living in Egypt. I'm a pretty big guy and worked bars, spent a lot of time downtown Detroit blah, blah, blah. This being said I know I'm in a completely different world and may as well be a small child for the vulnerability we face overseas (I spent time in Eastern Europe too where I sometimes felt helpless even though I know how to do a pretty thorough risk "surroundings risk assessment just by feel). Is it better to live close to work and walk 5-10 minutes each morning and evening or to bus in with co-workers from Maadi? I don't plan on a significant social life, work, maybe the gym and language lessons. At least until I learn the ropes a bit. I do seem to have a wonderful support system but I don't know how much is sugar coating and what is truth? I appreciate any replies, and again if this is all in a sticky, please refer me to which one. Thank you much!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome in Egypt. 

No sticky on how to keep yourself safe as I am sure you appreciate it, male/female would be different plus of course the area you are walking in. 
Basically 
Do not join demonstrations or large gatherings.. stay well aware of what is happening 

Do not wear expensive watches etc on the street

Do not carry your credit card or large sums of money, only carry what you can afford to loose.

Do not believe anything you are told.. other than by me lol, and yes sad to say no matter how nice people are to you and telling you they can get it cheaper for you, no they don't because quite simply, the vendor will price it for a foreigner and then the good Samaritan will put his commission on top then of course you will have to tip him. 
Try to shop where the prices are shown, learn to read Arabic numbers, I did by looking at the car registration plates. 
Most big supermarkets stock everything with the prices displayed. 

If you are living in Maadi and have the bus to work.. it would depend on the distance travelled each day etc but you will have a good social life in Maadi so keep that in mind. 

At one time we could not openly talk politics but now we can but it really is best not to discuss with Egyptians. 

Good luck with your new life


----------



## boondawg (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you much, the fact that you say I can enjoy a social life in Maadi is encouraging cuzz it sounds like we'd have to live in lockdown half the time. I'll be working in 6th of October with a place that has many Canadians already. I guess many could guess where it is but just in case I won't mention. As I said, I've received many details and much support already but I am, like you say, not just simply believing everyone, after all they have a position to fill and I would suspect they would respect this about me when working for them. So I guess the trip is about an hour or so from Maadi but I don't like the idea of grouping in together every morning, I'd rather do my own thing in the morning and bus into Maadi at night. As I think I said, I plan on hitting Gold's Gym every day and studying Arabic 2-3x/week at least at first, and maybe looking into the online CELTA. I'd like to travel and do 3 month summer camps at some countries I know do this... I know a few in Eastern Europe do this but perhaps some gorgeous places like Thailand, Vietnam, Malaysia... assuming I can get near the ocean? Those things you said are obvious, I would not do this walking down the streets of Detroit either. My friends and I were returning from a concert at Joe Louis Arena downtown where the Red Wings play, I think KISS, and walked past a Martin Luther King celebration at Hart Plaza smack dab between JLA and the tunnel to Canada and thought for sure we were getting SMOKED, I will always remember that feeling abroad LOL!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

boondawg said:


> Thank you much, the fact that you say I can enjoy a social life in Maadi is encouraging cuzz it sounds like we'd have to live in lockdown half the time. I'll be working in 6th of October with a place that has many Canadians already. I guess many could guess where it is but just in case I won't mention. As I said, I've received many details and much support already but I am, like you say, not just simply believing everyone, after all they have a position to fill and I would suspect they would respect this about me when working for them. So I guess the trip is about an hour or so from Maadi but I don't like the idea of grouping in together every morning, I'd rather do my own thing in the morning and bus into Maadi at night. As I think I said, I plan on hitting Gold's Gym every day and studying Arabic 2-3x/week at least at first, and maybe looking into the online CELTA. I'd like to travel and do 3 month summer camps at some countries I know do this... I know a few in Eastern Europe do this but perhaps some gorgeous places like Thailand, Vietnam, Malaysia... assuming I can get near the ocean? Those things you said are obvious, I would not do this walking down the streets of Detroit either. My friends and I were returning from a concert at Joe Louis Arena downtown where the Red Wings play, I think KISS, and walked past a Martin Luther King celebration at Hart Plaza smack dab between JLA and the tunnel to Canada and thought for sure we were getting SMOKED, I will always remember that feeling abroad LOL!


Lol...and here is your first Arabic lesson,hope it helps you.


----------



## resemo (Jul 1, 2013)

If you're working in 6th of October - let me know where. I work in Smart Village, and there are tons of places around where you could hang out.


----------



## boondawg (Dec 9, 2013)

This is pretty valuable since its so different LOL! Crazy road ahead! But welcome for sure!


----------



## boondawg (Dec 9, 2013)

Resemo thank you much but I've learned that I will be living in Maadi and bussing in and out every day with other teachers... yuck! I won't do well with that till I can get used to it, but its a sacrifice I'm willing to make LOL!


----------



## Rosha (Jan 8, 2014)

*Welcome*



boondawg said:


> Hello all. I am just wondering if there is a sticky that sets out some safety suggestions while living in Egypt. I'm a pretty big guy and worked bars, spent a lot of time downtown Detroit blah, blah, blah. This being said I know I'm in a completely different world and may as well be a small child for the vulnerability we face overseas (I spent time in Eastern Europe too where I sometimes felt helpless even though I know how to do a pretty thorough risk "surroundings risk assessment just by feel). Is it better to live close to work and walk 5-10 minutes each morning and evening or to bus in with co-workers from Maadi? I don't plan on a significant social life, work, maybe the gym and language lessons. At least until I learn the ropes a bit. I do seem to have a wonderful support system but I don't know how much is sugar coating and what is truth? I appreciate any replies, and again if this is all in a sticky, please refer me to which one. Thank you much!


Sadly what u think is true, some egyption may try to use you as you are a foreigner but you can avoid this by buying your stuff from a well known shops like for food & Daily stuff try to go once a week to Hyper One Market Or Metro Market , u will find Mostly everything there, for learning arabic its easy , i used to work in center that have both english & arabic language courses but when it comes to foreigners it was so expensive Like 60 l.E per/hour although its not that hard to teach arabic , you know if you have an egyption co-workers make them talk to you in arabic even if you don't understand just keep on listening & you will find yourself speaking it but at 1st you will understand what people say but u will have hard time to reply in arabic but by time you will speak it , Egypt is Safe don't feel so worry its a nice place & u will find bad people & good people everywhere like any place. Stay safe & u r welcome to ask about any trouble facing u here in egypt. Good Luck in your new life


----------



## bermac (Mar 1, 2011)

Maadi social life is great so don't be a hermit. If you like hiking and the outdoors join the Cairo Hash House Harriers. We go for hikes and runs every Friday in Wadi Degla - a beautiful desert canyon right next to Maadi. We meet at 1 pm every Friday at the Ace Club on Midan Victoria. 
Check out cairohash.com for details. 

Don't be afraid to explore Egypt and Cairo - it is a fascinating place. Despite what some posters here have said Egyptians are by and large welcoming and friendly people. Sure you will pay more than a local at a roadside fruit stand or at the grocer on road 9 but you will get better produce than in Metro or Carrefour and it is more fun. You will get to know the shop owner. Don't be paranoid that you are always being ripped off. 

The desert is an amazing place to explore. The Black and White desert near Bahariya Oasis, the Great Sand Sea south id Siwa Oasis. I just went on a 5 day desert camping trip on Oct north of Bahariya Oasis. We drive some great dunes. We saw no one else for the whole time. Dashur, Saqarra pyramids and of course Giza. Luxor, Aswan. Dimeh - a roman ruin in the desert on the north shore of Lake Qarun. 

The list goes on... We have been in Egypt for 2 1/2 years and we still have a long to do list. 

- from a fellow Canuck in Maadi. See you at the hash.


----------

